# scout stu apte costa boats.....guide quality or not



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

We took a 17 with a 115 yamaha 4 stroke in on trade a while back. I got to run it for about an hour or two and was pretty impressed with the ride and speed for a 115. Its not drafting no 7 inches though.. more like 8-9 possibly 10 with a realistic load. Overall I liked the boat


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

I've fished the 19 a few times, and it's a nice bay boat. That boat would be a bear to pole though, and you're not going to be getting very skinny with it. The 17 might be a different story though.


----------



## 1118580Rob (Oct 25, 2013)

My buddy had the 19 and its a really nice ride and well built, but its draft with two and fishing gear is around 11 to 12 inches. Poling wasn't the easiest but could be done.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

very heavy on the push pole and not very skinny boats.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree with all the above.
I just dove one around so my opinion is totally unbiased.
It really depends what your looking for. I would stick with the 17 personally. Its a BIG 17 with all the bow flair and could comfortably fish 3. Not mention the ride is very good. Thoee are 2 big things to consider when guiding.
Sure its nice to beable to get Into 6 inches of water but when your clients got beat up on the way there and have no room to fish once you get to your spot you won't have return clients..


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Geez....Stu Apte has yet another special edition boat model/brand?

This guy changes hats more than a NASCAR driver in the winners circle!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

His Scout boats hav been around for a while now. 10 years maybe, about, ish


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

Had a friend who guided out of a Costa 17 for a couple of years before changing over to a HPX-V 18. It's a good all around inshore boat. Not super skinny (9-10"), but very stable and a comfortable fishing platform. Poles ok for a boat its size and the fit and finish are astounding. 

Scout has been making boats in SC for over 20 years and they have a strong following.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Had a 19 Scout Bayboat before my Boggy Creek. Scout is by far one of the best production boats out there. Fit and finish is unmatched for the $. I would buy another. Says it all to me.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Stu just follows the money.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> Stu just follows the money.


Do you even know Stu?
Is a great person and I am shore you know notting about the men


----------



## cheapthrill (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi. I have a 2007 Costa 170 that I have used extensively for the last few years. Overall it is a great boat for flats and small bays. It rides very well for such a shallow boat and it is quite light. I have the 115 four stroke which will top out a little over 50 MPH with 2 people and a little gear. 

This is a shallow boat, however if you are really worried about the draft I would stick with the 90 hp 2-stroke. I draft about 9-10" with me (240 lbs) on the platform and someone on the bow. I have seen the boat with the two stroke that they had a solid two inches more free-board in the rear. I would imagine that you would be able to draft right around 8" with he 2-stroke. but all in all I have had very few times where the boat was too deep to get somewhere I wanted to be, even in mosquito lagoon. I occasionally bring a trolling motor with me when i'm fishing the mangroves or docks and it will always run out of water before the boat stops floating. 

As for poling. the boat is light, but it is not in the same realm as a hells bay or east cape skiff. It poles very well though, I would say its between a true technical poling skiff and a true flats boat like a redfisher. 

The boat is built very well, the only problem I have had has been the the switches in the console are starting to give me some trouble. The boat also runs very shallow, I have the motor mounted 2 holes higher than stock and even with a 3 blade I very rarely have any problems with blow out. 

Some of the complaints I have is that 
1. the 115 is too heavy for the boat.
2. it is a wet boat. If there is a decent wind from the side you are going to get wet.
3. the walk around gunnels lift up for rod storage, which makes getting rods in and out a breeze but they do flex and creak when you walk on them which is annoying. 
4. the forward casting platform is nice, but it makes getting in and out of the forward compartment a little tough at times.
5. the lateral step in the hull helps with performance, but it makes the use of a dept finder useless at speed, not really a problem though but still annoying...

All in all I love the boat and never tire of the compliments I get on it wherever I go. It would be a great guides boat since you can get relatively shallow, its very stable, looks good and is built extremely well. Also it's rather good on fuel. at minimum cruise of 24 mph i'm burning only 3 gph, at 50 I'm burning about 10. with the 30 gallon tank I never have to worry about having enough fuel...
I'd be happy to answer any questions you have on the boat. 
Also, I think the only Stu Apte tournament boats are the Scout Costas, So i don't get the comment about him following the money. I know he works with Hells Bay now, but they stopped making the Costas a while ago...


----------



## Scout_costa (Mar 7, 2013)

I have one, and love it. Too many people think all they need to be able to do is float in 6 inches, and pole it, and it makes it a great boat. I think it is a great boat. Plenty of storage, love the rod racks, and everything is thought out. I catch plenty of fish in 7 inches, so I don't need to fish in 6.


----------

